# Hydrographic camo dipping



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Got a nice buck this year and wanna do something different than a mount. Looking for a few places in ohio, mostly central to northern parts for a hydrographic camo dipping outfit. Wanna get the skull camo dipped after I get it back from the taxidermist, he is cleaning the skull. I live in Bucyrus and the closer the better. Got a place in town that does gun stocks and a lot but don't know if they do skulls. Want a 100% emersion so it goes into all the little knooks and crannys, otherwise, done nice..Let me know if anyone knows of a place, would even consider a touch south if the work is beautiful. Plan on goin to the expo, might find someone there also. Thanks all, Mike


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Couple cans of spray paint and a 5 gallon bucket and you can do it yourself. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

You can buy hydrographic kits on Amazon. Someone did one on here a while back but I can't find the thread.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Just an idea here. But some guys do really good work with airbrushes. Ask Chad Sweitzer maybe at his body shop, he does really good work there on lots of stuff. Sweitzers Performance Shop it's out on Spore Brandywine road.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Yep, know chad. A local bodyshop, does camo dipping 65.00, a kit is 69.00 but the bodyshop will clearcoat so it lasts.Saw a few video's with the paint tubs and was seriously thinkin about it but don't want to mess this beast up. Chompin at the bit to get euro head back, cmon, hurry !!!


----------

